# small photoshoot of my bb R34 GTR



## Streetgasm maus (Mar 7, 2007)

Just had a small photoshoot with my car last week as i had no good pictures of it yet.

hope you guys like, feel free to post comments.

Specs can be found here >> StreetGasm Maus ::Nissan Skyline R34 GTR Vspec Nur engine


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

awesome, looks stunning


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

What is 'streetgasm'?


----------



## Streetgasm maus (Mar 7, 2007)

that is my car club  only high quality cars StreetGasm | Live Your Dreams | Tuo Per Sempre


----------



## scunick (May 29, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Sweeeeet!!!!! (best colour too!)

bob


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Immense, love the wheels & colour combo.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice car, love the shot beneath the stained glass window:thumbsup:


----------



## Streetgasm maus (Mar 7, 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A beautiful R-34Gtr:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Great looking GTR:thumbsup:


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

You know i love this car Maus. I wish i had a R34 myself!


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

wow is all i can say mate, nice to see such a nice car! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

That looks deadly mate , good on ya!!


----------



## djtimodj (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks great man, love the wheels!


----------



## Streetgasm maus (Mar 7, 2007)

wow thanks y'all for the nice reply's

@ Lars, i love your r33 too mate you know that.... aim sure you will be able to have a r34 yourself once


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Just about perfect:bowdown1:


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

nice!!


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Man seriously cannot stop looking your car dude 

- could you please tell me how low your car is?

- what size are your wheels?

- do your wheels not rub the arches?

Cheers mate


----------



## Streetgasm maus (Mar 7, 2007)

gillsl500 said:


> Man seriously cannot stop looking your car dude
> 
> - could you please tell me how low your car is?
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the compliment.

-The car is as low as my fist will just fit under the front lip :clap:
cannot go lower because of my driveway:bawling:

- My Wheels are 19'' X 10,5J +12

- The wheels don't rub, only when i fully steer... it sometimes rub the plastic inside the arch


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

That is one seriously awesome R34 mate....well done...it looks amazing...love the stance and presence


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Streetgasm maus said:


> Thank you so much for the compliment.
> 
> -The car is as low as my fist will just fit under the front lip :clap:
> cannot go lower because of my driveway:bawling:
> ...


Cheers dude 

Can I ask what coilovers your using and also is the ride quite harsh? 

Also are those wheels original BBS split rims or others? This car has seriously inspired me dude


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

aren't original bbs split rims  

Car looks great tho.


----------



## Streetgasm maus (Mar 7, 2007)

i use cusco suspension fully adjustable.

and the wheels are varrstoen... which i had painted white


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Streetgasm maus said:


> i use cusco suspension fully adjustable.
> 
> and the wheels are varrstoen... which i had painted white


Many thanks dude


----------



## worpdrive (Oct 10, 2009)

nice looking 34 you have


----------



## Initial F (Jun 21, 2009)

Absolutely stunning!

Looks quite different already from the last time I've seen it at PI :thumbsup:


----------



## Keith Michaels (Apr 3, 2009)

Stunning!!!!!

Just got to wait for the kids to move out and maybe the wife and I will get one of these!


----------



## iwanta34gtr (Jul 18, 2011)

Fantastic looking car, exactly what I am searching for in Australia.


----------



## Streetgasm maus (Mar 7, 2007)

guys, thank y'all for the really cool reply's


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

Streetgasm maus said:


> i use cusco suspension fully adjustable.
> 
> and the wheels are varrstoen... which i had painted white


How do you find the Cuscos?

Had a set on my 350Z and loved them so planning on getting a set for my R34 :thumbsup:


----------



## Streetgasm maus (Mar 7, 2007)

I Must say, i drove quit a lot of cars with a lot of different suspension kits.... The cusco set is one of my favorites so far!

i havent drove the track yet...
but on the streets with some crazy driving it feels perfect


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

that looks WIIIDE and mean 

like the white centres my brain thinks i shouldnt but i do !
(if that makes any sence at all lol)


----------



## Jeff RB26 (Nov 5, 2007)

lovely color and nice shoot


----------



## Sinbad (Nov 20, 2010)

Top notch :thumbsup: Excellent photos too!


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*lovely*

i love this car,really really nice motor.:bowdown1:


----------



## samnam88 (Oct 27, 2011)

Now thats a car. Nice shoot.


----------



## Crone (Oct 15, 2010)

Thats clean, very nice. Keep it up :-D


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Great looking R34!


----------



## Streetgasm maus (Mar 7, 2007)

Lewis_08 said:


> that looks WIIIDE and mean
> 
> like the white centres my brain thinks i shouldnt but i do !
> (if that makes any sence at all lol)


----------

